# Black Powder



## bowshooter48ga (Apr 4, 2009)

Help please.  I know I'm sounding needy, but it's the squeaky wheel that gets the grease.  Anyway, I would like to get into black powder but don't know where to start.  I've seen a couple "starter kits" at Dicks and Wal-Mart that have everything but the primers, powder, and bullets.  Are these any good for the beginner or should I not waste my money?  Are there any hunting/gun clubs in Newton County where I could go to learn and then become a member?  And lastly, I think I remember Ga laws stating that a convicted felon cannot have a firearm, but can have primitive weapons.  If I remember right, don't they consider black powder to be a primitive weapon, along with archery?
Larry


----------



## bearpugh (Apr 4, 2009)

if your a felon you can't have a firearm of any kind. better spend your money on a bow.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not positive on this but....
I think you can petition the courts to restore your rights to own a long gun for hunting??


----------



## bowshooter48ga (Apr 25, 2009)

bearpugh said:


> if your a felon you can't have a firearm of any kind. better spend your money on a bow.



I already have a bow, but thought I remembered seeing tha black powder weapons were considered primitive weapons like crossbows, bows, etc.


----------



## bearpugh (Apr 26, 2009)

they are primitive, but their also firearms.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Apr 26, 2009)

You can petition to have your right to carry restored depending on several factors, and the governor has to sign off on it once you get it all the way up to them. Look into the State Board of Pardons and Paroles.

I would look into the U.C.G.A. as far as the blackpowder thing goes, then cross-reference that with the attorney general, and if he says you can, get it in writing, then have a chat with the chief of police and sheriff of your county to make sure they know it's ok.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Apr 26, 2009)

You are better off to insure whatever you do to make sure you don't go to jail over that. Petition whoever you have to but make sure you're legal.


----------



## yellowhammer (Apr 28, 2009)

*Black powder*

Federal law regards black powder guns as non-firearms;however,Georgia considers them firearms,so ,in Georgia,a convicted felon can not be in possession of a black powder firearm.A felon may have his rights restored in many cases.Depends on the violation and conduct since the violation.Like another feller said,start with Pardons and Paroles.


----------

